# Kitty Question!



## missmegan (Oct 4, 2009)

I have one female kitty, and we live in an apartment... she has yet to go into heat, but i'm not sure how she's going to react when she does? Do you think i should get her neutered so she doesn't go crazy in our little apartment? Or do you think it will be okay... I would get her neutered, but I just don't have the money yet!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If she isn't a pedigree'd cat and you don't wish to breed her, I would absolutely get her spayed. 
Spay/Neutering is important to help remove these compulsive commands from their hormones and helps prevent certain medical problems, such as cancer and uterine infections. Every time a cat goes through a heat cycle, their bodies change and I feel those changes back/forth create opportunities for cells to make mistakes ... which can turn cancerous.
Another important factor: _Imagine how frustrating it would be to have your hormones and instincts screaming at you to breed, Breed, BREED! and being unable to do so. You are governed by these urges you do not understand and you do not know how to find relief from them._ Once a pet comes into their first heat cycle, I feel it is important to have them spayed asap to help prevent this type of frustration. Neutering for male cats, helps to remove other urges related with mating, such as territorial marking, defending territory and resources and roaming/fighting with other cats.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

missmegan said:


> I would get her neutered, but I just don't have the money yet!


Look around. A lot of cities have low cost options for spay/neuter, to help more people get their pets altered as soon as possible.

It's not just for people who don't have the money, but also for those who just don't have the money yet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a site that may help:

http://mnspayneuter.org/

If not, maybe one of these:

http://mnspayneuter.org/Resources.pdf


----------

